# Advice for parent re benefits



## "Nameless!" (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi folks, 

I've been reading your post for 2.5 hours and your advice is great but I've not quite found the answer to my question. My mum has been living in Spain for 16 years having moved from the UK. She has worked here since and has paid into the Spanish social security system (on and off I think, not continuously). 

She is 67 and receives her UK pension but it does not cover her cost of living, particularly her rent. She is still working out of necessity but finding it harder to get reliable work here. Obviously as she would like to retire if she can afford it and long term we can't expect her to continue working

Is there housing benefit she can claim? Surely the state wouldn't leave her to live on the streets so the must be a housing system of some sort. Is there any benefit with which she can supplement her UK pension? Income support?

She's very depressed atm and thinking of returning to the UK which I know would make her unhappy. Any help would be appreciated.

Best wishes,


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I doubt very much that she would receive any additional social security benefits from the UK as nearly all are dependent upon residency in the UK. Housing Benefit and Income Support certainly are.
I doubt if she would qualify for any assistance here in Spain either...but I hope I'm wrong.
The sad truth is that people do sleep on the streets, here and in the UK.
Many people run down the state when they are young and independent but find they have to turn to it for assistance when they are old and in need of help. I do not include you amongst them but there are many who think like that.
I do hope your mum can find a way to make her situation easier and remain in Spain.
As she hasn't paid into the UK system for so many years she may qualify for only the most basic assistance. 
Have you contacted your local Citizens Advice Bureau or local authority and discussed the situation? They may have some ideas.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

"Nameless!" said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've been reading your post for 2.5 hours and your advice is great but I've not quite found the answer to my question. My mum has been living in Spain for 16 years having moved from the UK. She has worked here since and has paid into the Spanish social security system (on and off I think, not continuously).
> 
> ...


There isn't any housing benefit in Spain, and UK pension credits/housing benefits aren't transferable here. Over 80% of homes in Spain are owner-occupied, and by the time people reach retirement age they tend to own their homes outright. They have what they call VPOs (subsidised housing for people on low income) but there is always a long waiting list and they are sometimes allocated by sorteo (a sort of raffle). There is also a residency requirement.

It might be an idea for her to make an appointment with the _trabajadora social_ at her local health clinic if she is in real need, especially as she has been paying into the Spanish system. There are things like reduced-rate electricity she might be able to claim for.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Given that she is already claiming a benefit from the UK, she may very well be eligible to claim the Winter Fuel Allowance from the UK. Only 250 Quid, but every littl ehelps.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

djfwells said:


> Given that she is already claiming a benefit from the UK, she may very well be eligible to claim the Winter Fuel Allowance from the UK. Only 250 Quid, but every littl ehelps.


Isnt there some ruling that says that you must live in the UK when you first claim heating allowance????

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Isnt there some ruling that says that you must live in the UK when you first claim heating allowance????
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

"Nameless!" said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've been reading your post for 2.5 hours and your advice is great but I've not quite found the answer to my question. My mum has been living in Spain for 16 years having moved from the UK. She has worked here since and has paid into the Spanish social security system (on and off I think, not continuously).
> 
> ...


 If she's worked in Spain she may be eligible for smth but she'd need to go to the local INEM office to enquire, or at least start off her enquiries. She'd need "La hoja de vida laboral" which she can get at INEM or on internet I think...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

As it is unlikely that she will receive any UK or Spanish benefit, has she thought of looking for posts as a live-in housekeeper?
If I were looking for a housekeeper I'd want someone of your mother's age.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> As it is unlikely that she will receive any UK or Spanish benefit, has she thought of looking for posts as a live-in housekeeper?
> If I were looking for a housekeeper I'd want someone of your mother's age.


You´re pretty vulnerable though if your employer is also your landlord. What if it doesn´t work out? You are unemployed AND homeless!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Post Deleted


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> You´re pretty vulnerable though if your employer is also your landlord. What if it doesn´t work out? You are unemployed AND homeless!


That's all true...but she really has few choices.
Sad situation.


----------

